# inner tube sizing?



## carjarmal (Aug 19, 2016)

I have a sears craftsman snowblower bought new last year. 
The tubeless tire went flat a couple of times over the winter and is flat again. I had thought to just put a tube in it. The tire size stamped on the outside of the tire is 14x5.00-6. I went and called several places and am finding out that this seems to be an odd tire size. I've even googled the tire size and results all come back for a 13" tubes. Does anyone know if I could or am supposed to use a 13" tube?

Thanks in advance

jim


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would think you would be ok with a 13" tube. They are pretty stretchy and there isn't a huge difference between 13" and 14" Realistically that is only a half inch difference all the way around. You might want to do both tires just so they fill evenly and you still go straight. I would recommend bent valve rubes if you have a choice, they will be easier to air up. Straight valves will work though if there is a huge price difference.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

14X5.00X6 (14" outside tire diameter, 5" wide, 6" inside diameter).

The tire size indicates that it is mounted on a 6" wheel, that is what you need a 6" tire tube. 13" tire tube would be for a small car. :blush::blush::blush:

This tube will be fine.

https://www.amazon.com/Kenda-Inner-Tube-4-10-6-71105647/dp/B000WO95KK


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

13" is the tire height when inflated (horizontal), not the wheel diameter. Smaller will work, just take it to your local tire shop.
Believe me, the less you have to fkkk around with the tires the better off you will be ALWAYS. Especially 6" wheels, they are a major PIA to work with.

Like Shyrp pointed out, you may want the 45 degree valve. Ariens 6" sort of require it depending on how your wheel is drilled.
My 924038 needs the 45 degree valve.


----------

